
New book Measurement by author of Lockhart's Lament - tokenadult
http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674057555
======
dwc
I've had this on pre-order for about two months, and it'll be a little like
Christmas morning for me when it finally arrives.

------
will_work4tears
Aww, no pre-order available on Amazon?

~~~
dwc
I have this pre-ordered there. I just checked now, and it says it's available
for pre-order. See [http://www.amazon.com/Measurement-Paul-
Lockhart/dp/067405755...](http://www.amazon.com/Measurement-Paul-
Lockhart/dp/0674057554)

~~~
will_work4tears
Oh nice, I clicked on the authors name from "A Mathematician's Lament" and
didn't see anything. I guess they don't show them if they aren't published
yet:

[http://www.amazon.com/Paul-
Lockhart/e/B0024JEH2W/ref=ntt_ath...](http://www.amazon.com/Paul-
Lockhart/e/B0024JEH2W/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1)

